# Printing White with a DTG printer



## vapor77 (Jan 27, 2007)

Can you savvy forum members provide me with a list of all the printers on the market that print white? And please feel free to give me your opinion on a 1 to 10 scale of which machine is the best all around. I need to narrow down my options.
Thanks in advance


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Printing White*

It is kinda hard to say because of all the machines hitting the market now, its really an exciting time for this kind of thing. 
I will start the list of printers that I know print white
-t-jet2- I have this and love it
-t-jet3-never used it
-DTG Kiosk- like the tjet2
-flexijet-larger than the tjet but cost more
-texjet-not sure if this is out
...to be continued


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Printing White*

Also the kornit machine can print white.

You can get some reviews of the various machines by reading some of the older threads in this dtg forum section.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Printing White*

What's your budget? There are quite a few of them out there, ranging from $10k to $240k.


----------



## vapor77 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Printing White*

$20K Canadian is my max. Right now it appears that I may be limited in my options because I don't think there are dealers in Canada that sell anything other than the T-Jet. Local support is important, but I am willing to look at quotes on DTG and Flexi units. Have a pretty good quote on a T-jet2 already from a Canadian dealer.


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Printing White*

there are sawgrass dealers in canada as well if you are considering the advantage.

tom


----------



## vapor77 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Printing White*

I haven't really looked at that machine, but I will. Any chance you know how to get in touch with these dealers? I would be interested in a dark and light sample.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Printing White*

Here are the two contacts listed on Sawgrass' site:

Stanley’s Sign and Screen Supply 
9017 111 Ave 
Edmonton AB Canada, T5B 0C3 
Phone: 780 424-4141 
Fax: 780 420 0682 

Metro Graphic Supplies 
115-1515 Broadway St. 
Port Coquitlam, B.C., V3C 6M2 
Phone: 604-945-4100/1-800-663-4657 
Fax: 604-945-4177 
Website: Metro Graphic Supplies.com


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Printing White*

Ask for Bob at metro graphics. They are great people and will give you great service. Tell him Tom sent you. I have worked with Bob before and you will enjoy their service and support.

Tom


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Printing White*

The correct website for Metro Graphics is:

Metro Graphic Supplies.com


----------



## Macjaney (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Printing White*

There are two T-jet dealers in Canada SRD Graphic Supplies and CMB SRD are located in Winnipeg and Edmonton and CMB is located in Mississauga. We are in the Toronto area so it would have made sense for us to go with CMB but we met the guys from SRD at the Imprint Canada show and liked their enthusiasm about the whole DTG process. They seemed to have done a lot of printing themselves and had done some work on getting the pretreatment just right and had done some experimentation on other fabrics etc. Having said that - they aren't the best people to get supplies from, they seem a little disorganized. Darren - their tech, uses a program that he can get right into your computer and help you with problems with the software etc. He's really good - he's a graphic artist. Claude at CMB is really nice too. I think he would be very prompt at filling orders and helping you get service etc. He just didn't seem as interested in the PROCESS as the guys at SRD. We just seemed to have a better rapport with SRD. But that was a personal decision that was difficult to make considering the difference in distance between Missisauga and Winnipeg - LOL. Anyway - having said that - we are LOVING our T-jet - we have printed a bunch of black shirts very successfully. It's really what people keep saying - it's not plug and play - you have to work really hard to get it right the first time. You need to play with levels and experiment with your heat press to get the best output. It's fun if you have the patience, the skill and the knowledge.


----------



## vapor77 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Printing White*

I need samples from DTG,Flexi,Sawgrass,and T-jet and then go from there.


----------

